# Trinity River 03-02



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Had a good day on the river. Found a nice deep hole on a sharp sandy bend. Caught fish all day long. It was just me and the blue sky out there....no other boats in sight until late afternoon. About half the catch were males & half females. They where decent in size with no through-backs. No Hybrids. Guess ya can't have it all. Great day to be fishing!


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice catch gotta love getting a limit.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks BC. This year has been challenge. It was truly a great day to be on the water.

Craig


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

nice catch,, congrats, gps cords please....lol


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice haul. thanks for the report and pic.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

nice catch bro. life cant get any better...fishing with no one around and great weather, maybe drinking a brew or two.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

that's nice!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Live bait or jigs?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I always go for quality over quantity...but you got 'em both. Nice catch. Sounds like you were not trolling either, another plus as far as I'm concerned.

What were you throwing at 'em if you don't mind saying? Thanks for the post.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

I started off throwing 1/4 oz. chrome/black traps while the fish were aggressively biting. When the bite would slow I would switch to 1/16 oz. chart. Roadrunner fished slow and deep. I did mix it up throughout the day but the above-mentioned seemed to be most effective.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

WTG Craig

Nice dasy to be out with out all the traffic of boats. How deep were you and were you find them


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice catch! I've been dying to get back up there for some whites. Hope they hold on for a few more weeks. I am heading down to Baffin Friday but as soon as I get back I am heading for the river. Thanks for posting!


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Bowhntr,

I was in approx 20' of water. The majority of the fish were concentrated between 10' and the bottom. Water conditions were fairly clear and 56 degrees.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

We are planning a trip friday out of Deep River.I sure hope we do good.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Good Luck. Are Fishing Nelson Creek?


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

We will try Nelson.Last week they were on sand bars in river.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Great lookin fish, Im headed out tomorrow thru the weekend, did you try any further up river?


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Kornbread,

Yes I was pretty far upstream. Well above nelson creek.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If those whites are still in the river then they are waiting for the rain to spawn, bet they stay in those deep holes in bends and whatnot until it does rain. Or it comes to time drop eggs or not. I have to go to Whitney Sunday but next week I am going check out those white bass and see what it is up with them.
SS


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If those whites are still in the river then they are waiting for the rain to spawn, bet they stay in those deep holes in bends and whatnot until it does rain. Or it comes to time drop eggs or not. I have to go to Whitney Sunday but next week I am going check out those white bass and see what it is up with them.
SS


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

We fished friday 3/6 on the river.My brother in law and I caught 42 and my son and nephew caught 48.We fished only the river around the bluffs north of 19.We used green and red Rattletraps and just trolled.We threw back anything under 11 inches.Most fish were over 13 and under 18.The Game Warden checked us and he said they were tearing them up south of 19.He also said he just caught two people with over fifty whites and they had no fishing license.The warden was a super nice guy.The ramp at 19 was real crowded.We put in at Deep River Plantation because we have a lot there.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

That's Great Railman. Good to hear there is still some life left in the Run. I hear that things have slowed up at the L & D. I'm hoping to make one more trip before it's over. Did you guys try Nelson at all?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info! i will put it to use soon.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

csmcg said:


> That's Great Railman. Good to hear there is still some life left in the Run. I hear that things have slowed up at the L & D. I'm hoping to make one more trip before it's over. Did you guys try Nelson at all?


 We did not even get to Nelson.Another thing I noticed the river was off color from Deep River south to about half way to the bluffs.I saw one guy that limited on Crappie in Nelson.The fish I cleaned were 50/50 males and females.Some of the eggs in the females were bloody.Not all.North of Deep River it is probably off color also.Hope this helps.Good luck.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

My brother in law went today with two others,put in at highway19,trolled the river north to just south of the bluffs.All limited out with big white bass.I knew I should have gone.


----------

